# AHHH! She can't really be 28 lbs!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I measured Peanut, new doe, 2 years old. Her girth is 22 inches, good but a little small, I look it up on the weight chart and she's.... TWENTY-EIGHT POUNDS?!?!?!? This can't be right.... And Visa would be about 38. This cannot be right.

HELP!?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I took a scale and weighed myself and then held all of the goats (yes even adults...) and weighed them to give them some wormer. I just feel it is more accurate than the tape...


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok good. Cause that really can't be O_O


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL If I remember right my 5 month old doe weighs 28 pounds :lol:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes but this is a 2 year old, second freshener. Well she will be when she kids this time. I'm shocked.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I know, there is no way they could be that teeny tiny at two years old...


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope not, I mean she's smaller than Holly but not by that much....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

weight tapes are not effective on the small breeds.

You need to measure and calculate: heart girth X heart girth X length divided by 300 = weight in pounds.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh that is cool Stacey - you learn something new every day!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Weight tapes aren't effective for Boers either-All the charts I've seen are for standard dairy. Wouldn't mind someone making a meat goat tape.


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I did find a pygmy one though. Let me see if I can dig it up:
http://www.smartzville.com/goats/goats.htm
Although if you're raising NDs, neither of them should work! Guess you're outta luck.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't use weight tapes either. Don't seem close enough for me.


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

muddy creek i do the same as you i weigh myself then pick up the goat to get the weights for worming,but that always depresses me as to how much i weigh lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, I know it isn't the quickest or easiest way to do things. But hey it works for me! :greengrin:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I got a scale just to weigh the goats with. I, too, weigh myslef then pick the goat up and get their weight... it worked well enough for a while, while my little darling were... well, little lol. Last time I tried to do it I nearly broke my back. I'm not the strongest person in the world and now that Melino weighs 90 pounds, almost as much as me, I've resorted to the weight tape heehee. Pace and Shanti I still pick up. They are each about 60 pounds. The tape said Pace was 55 and shanti was 70, so it was fairly close...


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I like the scale best, but I can't use it on my doe anymore. Last time I did it, I almost broke my back picking er up and walking to the scale, with her squirming all around. THen when I got on the scale, I couldn't see over her to read it! :doh: Turned out from the weight tape she was 80 lbs. But I have my doubts of the accuracy of a weight tape - half the time I measure her 5 min. apart to check it and it is an inch off. Mabye I am not doing it right? Plus, lots of goats are longer than each other. Has anyone tried both and want to comment?


----------

